# *** Evolution Electric Guitar Stratosphere - AVAILABLE NOW from Orange Tree Samples!! ***



## gregjazz (Dec 18, 2014)

_“Stratosphere is the best guitar library I’ve ever used for leads. The interface is intuitive and quick—customization is a breeze. Superb.” - Bill Evans, Executive Producer/Engineer, Flying Colors (Steve Morse, Dave LaRue, Mike Portnoy, Casey McPherson)_

_“What a BADASS instrument! It sounds terrific. The GUI is intuitive and everything is really clear.” - Pieter Schlosser, Composer (additional music for Gears of War 2, Gears of War 3, The Sims 3, Friday the 13th, Desperate Housewives)_

_"My friends all think I'm joking when I tell them the guitar on my songs were played by me on a keyboard. The new Orange Tree Samples Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere is simply amazing. Pitch bends, vibrato, and strumming are a breeze.” - Robert Williams, Drummer (Captain Beefheart, Hugh Cornwell)_

When we introduced our line of guitar sample libraries in 2008, it represented a stunning leap forward in sampled guitar realism. Today, you’ll find the Evolution line of guitars and basses in final productions of numerous movie and television scores, trailers, games, even pop hits. *Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere* represents the fifth generation of the Evolution guitar engine and incorporates refinements that provide unparalleled realism and more intuitive play.

For example, Stratosphere has an intuitive, powerful strumming pattern editor. We felt it was important to make something that represents strumming better than the traditionally-used step sequencer approach, so we came up with a more powerful system that’s fast and easy to use. It gives you control over which strings get strummed, the direction of the strum, and the speed of the strum. Plus, you can use many articulations within a single strum pattern, and even incorporate special effects like string slaps as part of the pattern.

Next, all the factory presets are available directly inside Stratosphere’s interface, meaning that you can see the preset name at all times as well as use convenient arrow buttons to scroll through the included collection of factory guitar tones and strumming patterns.

*Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere* comes with a robust guitar effects engine, including a vast collection of over $8,000 of modeled guitar pedals. Additionally, you have selectable guitar cab sizes with several options for microphones and mic placement. All together, you have a comprehensive guitar effects suite at your fingertips without external guitar effect processors necessary to get amazing-sounding tones.

But don’t just take our word for it, let your ears decide.

*Audio Demos:*
Demo #1: Wayfarer
Demo #2: Infrablue
Demo #3: Squad Car
Demo #4: Time Traveler





*Key features:*


Multitracking up to quadruple tracking.
Adjustable pick position using our proprietary physical modeling technology.
Various vibrato styles, from classic vibrato to rock and metal vibrato with adjustable depth/speed. Vibrato can be assigned to MIDI CCs or aftertouch.
Powerful mapping system that lets you set how you want to trigger articulations, using conditions such as velocity ranges, MIDI CCs, latching and non-latching keyswitches, and more.
Built-in strum pattern editor for authentic guitar strumming.

*Sampling specifications:*


Over 10,000 samples, recorded in 24-bit, 48khz.
Articulations such as sustains, half palm mutes, full palm mutes, mutes, squeals, tapping, natural harmonics, plus special effects such as chugs, scratches, string slaps, and much more. The articulations amount to 144 unique samples per note, although because each string was sampled individually, in certain cases there are many more based on your ability to play the same note on different strings.
MIDI articulations for instant upward/downward grace notes, buzz trills, whole-step slides, whole-step hammer-ons, slides (velocity-based and tempo-synced), octaves, and powerchords.
Legato samples for slides, hammer-ons, and pull-offs.
The articulations have 3 dynamics, 2 pick directions (when applicable), and 2x round-robin.
Modeled pickup selection for bridge, bridge + middle, middle, middle + neck, and neck pickups.



*Pricing:*
*$139 USD* _(regularly $179)_, instantly downloadable purchase. This $40 OFF introductory discount expires on January 31st, 2015.

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in KONTAKT 4 / 5 format only. The sample library requires the full retail version of KONTAKT 4 / 5, so it is not compatible with the free KONTAKT Player.

*Downloads:*
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/download/StratosphereUsersGuide.pdf (User's Guide (PDF))

Visit the product page here: *Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere* sample library for KONTAKT

Or you can click here to order *Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere* directly


----------



## clonewar (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks awesome Greg! 

I'm curious if this is a completely new/different library from EEG - Strawberry?

Mike


----------



## jneebz (Dec 18, 2014)

HOLY. SMOKES. This sounds amazing! Cannot wait to give it a try...NEXT month...when the bank account recovers a bit  

Thanks for your hard work on this!
-Jamie


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 18, 2014)

clonewar @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> I'm curious if this is a completely new/different library from EEG - Strawberry?


It's a completely new library from EEG - Strawberry. The guitar sampled is a Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster HSS (EEG Strawberry is a Hagstrom Select Swede, which is more similar to a Les Paul). The Evolution Electric Guitar Stratosphere sample library for Kontakt also premieres the next version of our Evolution guitar engine, which EEG Strawberry and EAG Steel Strings will receive free updates to in the next 6-8 weeks or so.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 18, 2014)

Congrats Greg


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 18, 2014)

This is mind-blowing, seriously Greg you have outdone yourself on this one. I admit I am a keyboard player so guitars players don't kill me. As good as Strawberry is this knocks it for six. I hope you can update the Strawberry engine to this. The playability, sound and tone is phenomenal . Very impressive.


----------



## clonewar (Dec 18, 2014)

gregjazz @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> clonewar @ Thu Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious if this is a completely new/different library from EEG - Strawberry?
> ...



Thanks Greg! I'll be picking up Stratosphere and am really happy to hear that Strawberry and EAG Steel will be getting the new engine!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

Greg! As a happy owner of all your libraries I feel this one blows them all away! Love that strat sound and you've just made it imperative I go get some extra work to grab this one.... :lol: 

Thanks for all your efforts to develop this new engine... it's awesome....

More vids on the way I presume?


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 18, 2014)

woodsdenis @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> I hope you can update the Strawberry engine to this.


I'm really looking forward to bringing Strawberry and Steel Strings into the new engine--plus taking advantage of all the work put into making the engine expandable to guitars with more than 6 strings, more frets, etc.



Vastman @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> More vids on the way I presume?


Yes! Right now we have a bunch of tutorial videos on our YouTube channel. These are pretty utilitarian, so I want to make additional videos that go into more depth on how to practically apply the strumming patterns, chord modes, etc., when writing guitar tracks. Someone also suggested doing a video playing through all the factory presets, which would be valuable.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2014)

Vastman @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> More vids on the way I presume?
> Yes! Right now we have a bunch of tutorial videos on our YouTube channel. These are pretty utilitarian, so I want to make additional videos that go into more depth on how to practically apply the strumming patterns, chord modes, etc., when writing guitar tracks. Someone also suggested doing a video playing through all the factory presets, which would be valuable.



I think all of those are steller to do... With the plethera of guitar vsts out these days and the power of YouTube, spending a huge chunk of time on definitive vids will both educate your potential customers and hopefully create the wildfire buzz you so deserve...

Do it quick and constantly! The holidays are upon us and lots of choices are being made... The more you share, the more the buzz and fewer queries beyond orders.... I would suggest more vocal overdubs describing what is going on in greater detail...a 20+minute video is worth watching to fully understand your concepts, approach, and how to apply it in a daw.

I wish you well, my friend. _-)

Followup: awesome vids.... very elegant system you've arrived at.... maybe some songs, describing what is happening with daw piano roll/your gui on screen... Andrew, at ISW has done a bang up job on this in some of his vids

I posted several links at the Cakewalk forum


----------



## drumman (Dec 19, 2014)

Greg, do the strums have round robins? I know you can vary the strum speed and string hits, etc., but if I set a pattern and let it repeat itself exactly for, say, four bars, will the strum sound subtly different from bar to bar? Because, perhaps, of round robin notes, or strums, being hit? I hope you know what I mean: each strummed bar, repeated one after another, of a real guitarist is going to sound different even if he is trying to play the exact same thing vs. a repeated loop which is obvious very quickly. I hope your engine avoids that looped sound.

I love the visual on the strumming, BTW!


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, because of the round-robins on each note, you get natural variation every time the strum repeats or loops. That being said, I'm thinking about adding a setting to add velocity/timing humanization as well just in case you need more variation than the round-robins provide.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 20, 2014)

gregjazz @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Yes, because of the round-robins on each note, you get natural variation every time the strum repeats or loops. That being said, I'm thinking about adding a setting to add velocity/timing humanization as well just in case you need more variation than the round-robins provide.



The strumming engine is fantastic.


----------



## drumman (Dec 20, 2014)

@ woodsdenis: Thanks. Good to know.

@ Greg: +1. Adding more humanization would be great. Realism is what it's all about, right? To my mind, there should be enough humanization that you can "play" downright sloppy. Not that you want to go that far, but you should have that possibility so you know you can push it (humanization) as far as you want.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been waiting a long time for this and now it's mine, oh yes, now it's mine. :D 

Can't wait to dig into this. Looks so good.


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 26, 2014)

I forgot to mention this, but MIDI files and the presets they use for ALL the audio demos are included in the "Demo Songs" subfolder.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's a run-through of all the factory tone presets included in Evolution Electric Guitar - Stratosphere: http://youtu.be/Jc73va5hsQU


----------



## Raindog (Jan 13, 2015)

Greg, I bought the Stratosphere yesterday and tried it tonight for the first time. It just blew me away. This guitar is just insane.......The clean as well as the crunchy and distorted presets are spot on. Playing authentic guitar blues licks on a keyboard was never that easy. With a switch of a button you have a funky wah wah rhythm guitar, one button away and it´s Metallica time.
The GUI is self explaining, the playability (bending, vibrato, velocity switching of sustain and palm mute samples) nothing but amazing. You hit the nail. Thanks a lot from a keyboard player who loves to now have a REAL stratocaster with black and white keys. 
Regards
Raindog


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome, I'm glad you're enjoying the library!!

We'll be releasing a small update shortly to add a few more settings:

- The ability to lock the mapping, so you can change presets without affecting the current mapping (useful if you have your own custom keyswitches)

- Adjustable strumming pattern humanization for more variance in the pattern.

- Ability to remap the strum downstroke/upstroke keys as well as the latching keyswitch reset key.

- Option to quantize the strum pattern keys, so when you start a strumming pattern, it starts at the closest downbeat. That way if you accidentally press the strumming pattern a tiny bit early, it'll still start on the beat.


----------



## Raindog (Jan 13, 2015)

gregjazz @ 13th January 2015 said:


> Awesome, I'm glad you're enjoying the library!!
> 
> We'll be releasing a small update shortly to add a few more settings:
> 
> ...



Great features for an update (especially the ability to lock the mapping while changing presets). Add a "mute-keystroke" for the live strumming (not sure if I already asked for that feature :wink: ) and I´ll give you 11 out of ten stars
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 14, 2015)

A mute key? Like a key to mute any ringing notes, or a muted strum?


----------



## Andy_Allen (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm finding the sound and playability exceptional, but haven't had the time to get to grips with the strumming yet.

A "how to get the most from" video covering this would really help with my learning curve. :roll: :oops: 

Looking forward to the update. :D


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's a brand-new video walkthrough for Stratosphere:


----------



## tokatila (Feb 28, 2015)

gregjazz @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> clonewar @ Thu Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious if this is a completely new/different library from EEG - Strawberry?
> ...



Hey, thanks for the Strawberry update! The GUI is so much usable that it makes me interested in Stratosphere too, But for a non-guitarist like myself the brands are "just" guitars so what are the main differences, reasons for having both?


----------



## mk282 (Feb 28, 2015)

Stratosphere has more palm mute RR samples than Strawberry, I think.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 28, 2015)

Just fumbling through the strawberry update before looking at the vids etc. It's hugely more usable - especially picking tone and chord presets. Great work!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2015)

Can't wait to try it. Love the library.


----------

